# I want to research building my own home (hand)GUN RANGE



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

There may be a million reasons why this is a bad idea, but...

- I live against 20-acres of sparsely wooded area
- I can build anything, using any materials
- I would only shoot handguns
- I live outside city limits
- I have neighbors than can be bribed...lol

Anyway, just to satisfy my curiosity what would I google? I don't know what the proper terminology would be. All I can think of is "backstop".

I'm sure I'll have to weather a barrage of negative posts to get to the info I need, so I'm putting on the body armor right now...HIT ME!

Thanks,
Radar


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Boy, you will have to bribe your neighbors....they're close......better check local laws and ordinances first.............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Speak to your county's planning department, about restrictions and space requirements. Make sure that they understand that it'll be a private facility, for "use by invitation only."
2. If the county has no controlling restriction that forbids the endeavor, then speak to your neighbors—two houses out in either direction, at least. Trade shooting invitations for tolerance.
3. Contact the NRA for range plans. They have lots of possible choices.
4. Bring your proposed range plans back to the planning department for approval.
5. Get the required permits from the county's permitting department (if it's separate from the planning department).
6. Build the range. Get it inspected and approved by the county.
7. Shoot.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool aspiration! 

Dirt, and lots of it, is your friend. 

Invite all of your closest neighbors over for a BBQ, have lots of beer handy, and then bring up the subject. :mrgreen:


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Found info from a GOOGLE search under "build home gun backstop". Railroad ties and lots of dirt (as mentioned). May not have enough room on my property to do it the way I would want, and to be safe. Maybe I can talk to the neighbor behind me, he's got the land, dirt, and heavy equipment. Neighbors are cool...not to worry about them...although I of course would get their blessing. As far as the law goes..."What gun range?"


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. Speak to your county's planning department, about restrictions and space requirements. Make sure that they understand that it'll be a private facility, for "use by invitation only."
> 2. If the county has no controlling restriction that forbids the endeavor, then speak to your neighbors-two houses out in either direction, at least. Trade shooting invitations for tolerance.
> 3. Contact the NRA for range plans. They have lots of possible choices.
> 4. Bring your proposed range plans back to the planning department for approval.
> ...


This and lots of dirt....

I have a range at my house.

We have a 100 yard berm, 50 yard berm, then a 25 yard berm. We only have 7 acres. Our closest neighbor is my dad...he also has a 100 yard range...my uncle has a clay pit on his property across the way...he is the next closest. I could give two craps if he likes the shooting or not...he probably doesn't though he shoots too.

We shoot our long rifles at 100 yards, .22's at 50, pistols at 25. All from our covered firing point. It is kind of nice. Given, my daddy let my sweet husband use his tractor and we got out there and busted our butts and backs to clear the woods and move the dirt. We live in the middle of nothing so nobody has anything to say. I will try to get a photo tomorrow and post up. Our 25 yard berm needs some more dirt but other than that, we are in good shape.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. Speak to your county's planning department, about restrictions and space requirements. Make sure that they understand that it'll be a private facility, for "use by invitation only."
> 2. If the county has no controlling restriction that forbids the endeavor, then speak to your neighbors-two houses out in either direction, at least. Trade shooting invitations for tolerance.
> 3. Contact the NRA for range plans. They have lots of possible choices.
> 4. Bring your proposed range plans back to the planning department for approval.
> ...


This and lots of dirt....

I have a range at my house.

We have a 100 yard berm, 50 yard berm, then a 25 yard berm. We only have 7 acres. Our closest neighbor is my dad...he also has a 100 yard range...my uncle has a clay pit on his property across the way...he is the next closest. I could give two craps if he likes the shooting or not...he probably doesn't though he shoots too.

We shoot our long rifles at 100 yards, .22's at 50, pistols at 25. All from our covered firing point. It is kind of nice. Given, my daddy let my sweet husband use his tractor and we got out there and busted our butts and backs to clear the woods and move the dirt. We live in the middle of nothing so nobody has anything to say. I will try to get a photo tomorrow and post up. Our 25 yard berm needs some more dirt but other than that, we are in good shape.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't know why it posted twice...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Railroad ties may be expensive.
Dirt-filled, well-used tires might be lots cheaper, since you probably can get the tires free from tire stores.
But you have to pack them with dirt by hand, since you have to fill-up the entire casing. That's a lot of work.
However, the tire-wall that results is permanent, since the tires don't seem to deteriorate.

A tire-wall that I helped build about 20 years ago is still doing stellar service, down in Southern California.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

you can get railroad ties for free from the railroad company in your area if they have redone the ties and have the 'scrap' ones piled along the tracks....you just have to call and get permission...they are about 200 pounds. My sweet husband went and got some recently. They will send you a liability release form to sign. It is only good for one day.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

the tire thing does sound more durable though.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Railroad ties may be expensive.
> Dirt-filled, well-used tires might be lots cheaper, since you probably can get the tires free from tire stores.
> But you have to pack them with dirt by hand, since you have to fill-up the entire casing. That's a lot of work.
> However, the tire-wall that results is permanent, since the tires don't seem to deteriorate.
> ...


i had this sort of setup at the end of my 155yd range except i used sand to fill the tires. it is more "pour" friendly and fills in pretty easy.

but the other day i got lucky and due to an error on the judgement of a contractor working for a neighbor i got that tire wall covered in dirt (well, really gooey mud for now) for nothing. as soon as it dries up some i can take the front loader and sculpt and build it up some. here's the whole story if anyone is interested......

i had a new backstop built today for free! *pic heavy*

but to the OP, with neighbors that close i would do some leg work and check them out first. and make sure if there are any restrictions where you live that could involve planning or building permits. even being outside of the city limits there could still be some hassles.

but a dirt backstop or tire wall could do the trick for you if placed correctly.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just dirt, and plenty of it, will work just fine. Just make sure the berm is high and deep enough. 

Good thing about dirt, the longer it sits and compresses, the more dense it becomes. No need for RR ties or car tires. 

If you do insist on having something in or under the dirt, some large river rock will work.


----------

